# Puppy and a 6 month old baby?



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Our golden recently passed away from hemangiosarcoma and we are realizing what a huge void she left behind. Normally I wouldn't consider getting a puppy at the same time as a 6 month old baby, but our house just isn't a home without a golden! I know we could do a rescue or possibly find an older golden from a breeder but that isn't easy to find. 

Has anyone here survived a baby and a golden puppy and lived to tell about it? This is my last baby (my other two are 8 and 6 years old), so I want to be sure I enjoy him to the fullest. At the same time, my 8 and 6 year old would LOVE a puppy. I admit, I am also tempted by the cuteness of a golden puppy.

I'll take any advice you can give me!
Thanks, 
Jennifer


----------



## amanda.christy (Jun 26, 2011)

In my opinion, only you know the answer to this question. But do keep in mind that in addition to your children, you will have to spend an incredible amount of time training a new puppy. That means keeping an eye on your 6 month old AND the puppy. And, unlike your 6 month old, the puppy will be fast. You'll probably be faced with the choice of having to put down the baby to stop the puppy, and vice versa. Not to mention- razor sharp puppy teeth and nipping. You will have to be extremely careful that he doesnt bite the baby while trying to play. They both want to put everything in their mouths, they both want to play with things they shouldn't, both will have a schedule that you'll be lucky if they coincide, and for the first few weeks, you'll most likely have to get up a few times a night to let your puppy out to potty or to prevent him from whining and waking up the baby. Try to think back to your old dog, when she was a puppy, and how much time you put into her to make her the wonderful dog she turned out to be. I completely understand your desire for a new puppy- my previous dog died two years ago but with my fiancé and my work schedules, we decided to wait and that was the longest two years of my life. Now we have Cooper, who's 9 weeks, and I'd completely forgotten how much time is taken to put into a new puppy. But this is your life, your family, and your decision. If everyone is on the same page that they need to do their part, it could very well be just fine. Just be sure you remember all that work you put into your old dog before you get a new puppy. It wouldn't be fair to you, your baby, or your puppy if it ended up taking everything out of you and preventing you from enjoying both your baby and puppy to the fullest. And don't forget- there are a lot of rescue dogs (even young ones) who need a home too!  best of luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JenGoldenMom said:


> I know we could do a rescue or possibly find an older golden from a breeder but that isn't easy to find.
> 
> 
> I'll take any advice you can give me!
> ...


Jennifer, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved golden. I also discovered this forum mourning the loss of my first golden about two years ago. The people here have been an incredible resource, I've learned so much here. It's really been a blessing in my life.

One of my best friends just recently adopted a golden mix puppy after losing her previous golden at age 14. She confessed to me after day 3 "I signed on for a lot of work, and a lot of love and kisses, some mess and some sleepless nights, but I had no idea I was signing on for this". Her daughters are ages 2, 6 and 7. She's raised a puppy before but had forgotten how tough it is, it's like adding another baby to the mix. I explained to her she wasn't alone and the code name for a golden puppy on this forum is :









Unfortunately, if you bring home a puppy this year, you will never be able to have your puppy and your youngest child in the same room together unless one of them is confined or restrained. Your puppy will nibble all over your infant. The loser in this situation will always be the puppy. 

I do not personally know anyone who has ever gotten a puppy with children younger than two who said it was a great idea. I have three daughters (14, 8 and 4) and I know what it is like to go from man to man coverage to zone defense. You will just not be able to enjoy a puppy this year like you will two years from now. You will be too busy trying to protect your youngest child (not to mention the other two kids) from being knocked over or chewed on.

My two cents is that if I were you I would start scouring the country for a really could breeder (get referrals here or with local golden clubs) who might be retiring one of their show dogs and looking to re-home one or start interviewing rescues who do a good job. An older, calmer dog who will not plow down your kids when your back is turned would be a great choice. 

The other option is to start researching breeders, which is fun and get on someone's wait list for a litter planned for late next year. I am on a wait list for next year and love getting the photos of the parent dogs and siblings of my future puppy as they add hunt and obedience titles with their owners. It's making it easier to wait.

It's not easy, I know how empty a house is without a dog. Every morning, I still wake up and before I even get out of my bed I think "no dog to let out". It's so hard.

Whatever you do, please take your time researching to be sure you can live happily with the choice you make. Waiting for the right adult golden or puppy will be worth every second.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss. *hug*

I know it's probably not what you're looking for, but my advice is the same as the others'. 

I have a 12yo golden (Kelly), an 11wo puppy (Bess), and 4 kids ranging in age from 15 to 5. I wanted a pup and I knew the work that is involved, but I didn't realize the physical toll it would take on me! : Any free time I had before Bess was here is now devoted to her training, her walking, her grooming (which really just consists of her chasing the brush while I attempt to get a couple of strokes...which leads me right back to her training).

Puppies are alot of fun, don't get me wrong. She is so stinkin' cute and she still has a bit of puppy breath  and she's fluffy and her ears flop when she plays, etc. But, if I were the mother of a 6mo babe, I'd look for a rescue. That's how we came to Kelly - she was a 7yo girl whose family took a serious financial blow and had to rehome her. I couldn't have given my heart to a better dog! She was housetrained!!! Until now, I didn't realize how much work went into housetraining a dog!! LOL Maaaaaad props to those who can do it effortlessly! We're _still _working hard on it. :uhoh:

Keep sleeping on it. You'll make the right decision for your family. Just be sure to use more of your head than your heart on this one, you know? I'm a softie, too.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

A baby just crawling and walking and a jumpy puppy, not so good. Rescue a senior dog until your baby is a few years older. Older dogs are not hard to find and way more mellow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you are considering adopting an Adult Golden through a Golden Rescue, here is the listing for the two that are located in Washington State.

First I would suggest you look at their Adoption Policy before even looking at the available dogs. Some GR Rescues will not adopt to families with small children. I did not look at either of these groups policy to see what they are though.


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I too have to agree with waiting to buy or adopt a puppy with your child being so young. An adult dog that is calmer and more settled would be a better fit. Almost all adult Goldens available for adoption are housetrained, some obedience trained, way past the puppy antics, you will have a wonderful dog to enjoy.


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

I know you are all right... Guess I just needed to hear it put into words. I have a lead on an adult golden that might be a good fit for our family, so hopefully that will work out. I started getting sucked into looking at puppies when I was calling the breeders and they didn't have any older dogs available and started telling me about their upcoming litters. I will be patient and wait for an older dog - my application is still being processed our local rescue group so if the adult golden from the breeder doesn't work out, I will be on the waiting list with the rescue. 

Yes, our house is so different without Bailey (our golden that just passed). I find myself catching a glimpse of her in her favorite spots and doing a double-take, knowing it can't be her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JenGoldenMom said:


> I know you are all right... Guess I just needed to hear it put into words. I have a lead on an adult golden that might be a good fit for our family, so hopefully that will work out. I started getting sucked into looking at puppies when I was calling the breeders and they didn't have any older dogs available and started telling me about their upcoming litters. I will be patient and wait for an older dog - my application is still being processed our local rescue group so if the adult golden from the breeder doesn't work out, I will be on the waiting list with the rescue.
> 
> Yes, our house is so different without Bailey (our golden that just passed). I find myself catching a glimpse of her in her favorite spots and doing a double-take, knowing it can't be her.


I've been where you're at since you lost Bailey-I completely understand what you're saying and going through. It's not the same.........

Whenever I need a puppy fix, I go look at all the new babies the members have introduced. They're so adorable, but I'm really glad I have my two adults ages 2.5 and 6.5-love them. I adopted both of them at age two-they are so much fun.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Jen... I'm so sorry about the loss of your Bailey. I totally understand the feeling of emptiness and missing his sweetness.

I also agree with the others here who've recommended an older Golden. A puppy who will become the kind of well-mannered, secure adult dog you want needs LOTS of time and attention. I can't imagine doing a puppy right with a human baby who also needs all your attention and care. I remember how my hands were a bloody mess for the first few months of my pup's time with me - and how I had to keep an eagle eye on the little imp. I couldn't have done it with a baby, too. In fact, I have come to love older Goldens so much that I know I will likely never get a puppy again. I'm glad I did it, but I don't need to do it again! 

There are many older Goldens who need good homes. Yesterday, there were three on Craigslist in NY alone. (I know you're not in NY). I really hope you find the perfect match for your family. I think you will.


----------



## mbudelier (Jul 16, 2011)

I have actually had a different experience. I have a 9 week old puppy, a 10 month old baby (crawling everywhere) a 2 year old, and a 5 year old. The puppy is great with the baby. It took a couple days of us telling him NO when he would go by him, but now he just leaves the baby alone. They are always in the same room together, supervised, and he doesn't even bother the baby anymore. I like having the puppy grow up around the little kids so he gets used to being pulled on, poked, ect. It honestly isn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't read through all of this... but we just adopted a 9 month old golden and we have a 6 month old baby (crawling), a 2 year old, a 3 year old, a 5 year old, a 6 year old and an 8 year old. I knew that it would be work to get the puppy trained and well-behaved but oh boy! There are two times a day that I really feel like I took on way too much. But the rest of the day is great. I'm sure after we get some obedience training underway things will be easier. And I feel that things would be easier if we could go for a midday walk to burn off the energy (but I don't feel comfortable with this many kids and a dog who likes to back out of his collar and pull me). So it's doable (I'd worry about the teething phase though... that would be difficult. I'm sure it's doable but oh man that would be hard lol).


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

A nine week old puppy is still small and easy to handle. When they get to be full grown and are really still puppies it is something else again. All the chewing, the jumping. We are retired and did get a new puppy when our previous Golden died. Until we had Jaro trained the jumping on my 8 year old grandson could get pretty bad--oh, the training was for them both.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JenGoldenMom said:


> I know you are all right... Guess I just needed to hear it put into words. ......... my application is still being processed our local rescue group so if the adult golden from the breeder doesn't work out, I will be on the waiting list with the rescue.
> 
> Yes, our house is so different without Bailey (our golden that just passed). I find myself catching a glimpse of her in her favorite spots and doing a double-take, knowing it can't be her.


Jen, I just wanted to tell you how proud I am of you and your attitude. (Sometimes it's awfully hard being a grown up and doing the right thing.) 

I wanted to tell you that my parents adopted a female lab 9 years ago. The dog was a young adult and is so completely devoted to my parents (and vice versa) that you would never know that they didn't actually give birth to her themselves. She is so loved. Your new dog won't be Bailey, but I think you will be amazed how much you will love the new one. I think it must be like adopting a child. As soon as they come home and you 'take ownership' they become yours and no one who meets you all will have a clue that she hasn't always been your dog. Please let us know how things go for you all


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I have to admit, tail between my legs, I gut sucked into a puppy.... I told all the details on another post, but long story short, I got a 14 week old puppy from a well respected breeder who felt like her temperment was exceptional. She has been super easy, so far. It's been about 5 days and she is super calm - no biting or jumping, sleeps through the night - basically crate trained. I'm hoping this isn't the honeymoon period and she turns into a wild dog - but it's been easy, so far. 

I will have to say, you all have my permission to say "I told you so" and mock me freely when I come back to the boards complaining about having a puppy... hopefully that will not be the case, of course.

Thanks again for all your advice. Below is a picture of our new little girl "Shelby":


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shelby is absolutely PRECIOUS!!!! You must be over the moon! Congratulations! We will certainly be needing more photos!

As for making fun of you, maybe... :curtain: But I'm sure you're going to be so smart (I bet you've already enrolled her in puppy kindergarten!) and manage her so carefully that it'll be a piece of cake! 

Keep us posted! So glad you have a really, really good breeder to support you! That's the greatest safety net in the world!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Shelby is adorable!! I hope things continue to go smoothly. My daughter had a puppy with an infant and it went great.. they have grown up together! They are both ten now.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Just love them both as your "babies." I have been so sad to see the way some of my friends' dogs (or other animals) have been relegated to "second class citizens" when the babies came along..... 

Shelby is ADORABLE!!! Very sweet face. Can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Shelby is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have puppy people who had a young young child when they adopted hte puppy... the nice thing about having a young baby is that at that age the baby wasn't really mobile so it was easier... once the baby is mobile then it gets much harder. But yes she survived it and they did very well.... it all depends on you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww... you didn't tell us you were considering a frog-dog!! 

She is an absolute cutie, and even though I was one of the ones recommending an older dog, I think Shelby sounds wonderful. I think even 14 weeks vs. 8 weeks is big. 

I'm glad you followed your heart.


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for not coming down too hard on me. I have to admit, as we were driving away with her I had this sick feeling in my stomach and almost turned around... Here is another cute picture of her:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Shelby is adorable and so precious. She sounds like a wonderful pup, it could very well be smooth sailing for you, you just never know.


----------



## Looking4Gold (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love to hear how things are going as we are in the midst of considering whether to get a puppy and we have 2 young boys. I am sure it will be tough, but it would be well worth it for the pup, our boys, and our family overall.


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

It is still going fairly smoothly. A few rough moments, but nothing too crazy. The worst was when my husband was out of town and the baby decided not to sleep well and then the puppy had a rough night too. It was strange because Shelby has basically slept through the night every night since we brought her home. Not sure why she decided to wake up and cry when my husband was out of town. 

Shelby has fit into our busy schedule very well. We have taken her on vacation with us (stayed in a hotel) - she was an angel. She's also been on the ferry to Whidbey Island where she swam in my in-laws pool. She goes to soccer practice and swimming lessons. Basically, she is a very easy going pup that just likes to hang out with us. 

Everyone who meets her comments on how laid back she is. She is definitely friendly, but not jumpy crazy like a lot of puppies. I think we lucked out with her. 

My husband is taking her to basic obedience - her one bad habit is pulling on the leash - we hope to nip that one in the bud. For a few days she was barking at us for attention, but that has died down.

I think the hardest part is that the puppy is one more thing needing my attention. The older kids are already feeling a little misplaced by the baby, and then we have added the puppy who also takes some of my time. I've had to be extra careful to spend quality time with the older kids to make sure they are getting their fair share of mommy time. 

There are definitely difficult moments where I feel overwhelmed, but all in all, we are happy with our decision.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pup! She sounds like a real gem and it is great that she gets to go along with you everywhere, great socializing. One thing, do yourself a huge huge favor and stop the leash pulling now while she is little, allowing her to get away with that now will create a huge problem when she is 65 lbs or more, especially for kids trying to hold on to her. She is adorable!


----------



## Red panda2323 (Jan 16, 2020)

I’d love to know how this turned out! I have an 8 month old son and a 5 year old daughter. Lots of experience with dogs but a little nervous about teething puppies and a baby. Any advice in hindsight?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Red Panda2323, welcome! Just FYI you posted to a thread that began in July, 2011. Might consider beginning a new thread under "Golden Retriever Puppy (Up to One Year)." The post above can be deleted within 24 hours of posting should you choose to cut and paste it into a new thread.


----------

